# M&M Electric Offroad Racing - FEB 12th



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm gluing up some new 2wd tires.. it's only Monday and I'm ready to race already. 

Anybody else??


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

well good news! i have a tiller being delivered tomorrow so the track will be much smoother this weekend!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I didn't think it was rough last time...it's off road!!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Guffinator said:


> I didn't think it was rough last time...it's off road!!


 you should have been there this past saturday, it was pretty bad especially for the 10th buggies!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess I should get my 2wd truck ready then. Hopefully I can make it up there.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm in. Track this past weekend was dry, dusty, bumpy, perfect offroad stuff.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

there is something messed up with the water at the track so it may be a dust bowl this weekend! tiller did not get delivered today but hopefully in the morning. i got Mylaps working properly, it was a bad connection again. i did manage to pull off a 21.9 today even with the bad conditions! got about 100 laps in, i think i finally got a decent setup!








http://www.mylaps.com/practice/showLaptimes.jsp?tid=1068&transponder=3848658&subm=Search&sms_ss=email&at_xt=4d51b7701eca5b52%2C0


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I thought the track was fine on Saturday. So running dry wont be an issue for me. The only trouble section we found was entering the back right corner.. a small crater developed there.. I walked out there and kicked some dirt around for 10 seconds, and the problem was solved.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I may be bringing a new racer for the Novice class out with a brand new Slash.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I did a quick comparison of 2 of my races with Joor's in 1/8 ebuggy using the mylaps data:


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> there is something messed up with the water at the track so it may be a dust bowl this weekend! tiller did not get delivered today but hopefully in the morning. i got Mylaps working properly, it was a bad connection again. i did manage to pull off a 21.9 today even with the bad conditions! got about 100 laps in, i think i finally got a decent setup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that 1/10 4wd?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Who all from the 10th. 4x4 buggy class is racing on Saturday? I will be there, James Oderman with his new Tekin setup will be racing, plus Marcus since he will be running the race.

Who else?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

i'll be there


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

B4Maz said:


> Is that 1/10 4wd?


yup, Mylaps is awesome! how did you do that graph?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

danthrc said:


> Who all from the 10th. 4x4 buggy class is racing on Saturday? I will be there, James Oderman with his new Tekin setup will be racing, plus Marcus since he will be running the race.
> 
> Who else?


im 100% sure Jones is going to be there and Brent too. i know Thomas cant make it but Thayer and larry are. Saturday there was i guy that got a brand new b44 and was running it ,said he will be here too! maybe we can get two heats, it will be close!
I think im going to leave the track dry and see how it goes. will go up there friday to remove the ruts and do some maintenence. my thinking is that if the track packs up before it gets rutty it will stay that way the whole day.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> yup, Mylaps is awesome! how did you do that graph?


I took the data from mylaps and put them in excel


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nick likes graphs.............lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I know somebody else that just got a B44 too. Not sure if he'll have it ready this weekend or not. I'll let him make his own announcement. Nick, are you going bring your 2wd?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Man I have too many cars and not enough receivers. I have some swapping around to do.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> Nick, are you going bring your 2wd?


Im bringing my RC8e, XX4 and B4.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Nick likes graphs.............lol


Charts make information easy, lol. Its hard to look at a table of numbers and notice any trends. Thats why i graph everything.


----------



## Zach7 (Feb 5, 2011)

i will have a vorza pretty soon it will be my first buggy to own i have a 2wd slash right now but do not want to race it so i cant wait till i get the vorza to get out there and race with all you guys i will be out there the next weekend to watch and get a feel for the race scene


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Zach,
Welcome to RC Racing. You are going to love it.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I ran into Dewayne at Mikes yesterday he said that he and His dad Melvin will be there this sat for some 2 wheel buggy racing.


----------



## rcrona (Dec 17, 2010)

Got my youngest setup with a cheap 3300kv Leopard brushless system for his Blitz. Prob wont be there till late sat morn (11:00 or so). Maybe this old man will even get his Blitz on the track this time. Markus what class would a novice 40 yr old with a 2wd Blitz be put into?


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Glad to see some new guys jumping into racing over at M&M. Keep up the good work over there guys! Welcome to r/c racing in Houston guys! You're in the best city in Texas to race in...

Great tracks, great people...


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like the weather will be really nice again for this one.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

rcrona said:


> Got my youngest setup with a cheap 3300kv Leopard brushless system for his Blitz. Prob wont be there till late sat morn (11:00 or so). Maybe this old man will even get his Blitz on the track this time. Markus what class would a novice 40 yr old with a 2wd Blitz be put into?


i will put you in with the kids novice class.

track is prepped guys Solomon and i worked on it most of the day today! we are going to run dry all day so bring your mini pinz. track is good, went 21.6 and a handful of sub 22 laps with my buggy and some 22.5's with my 3300kv SC!








http://www.mylaps.com/practice/showLaptimes.jsp?tid=1068&transponder=3848658&subm=Search&sms_ss=email&at_xt=4d55b7b7a2e24da9%2C0

i forgot how much fun SC is, i may try and run a round or two tomorrow just for kicks since Marcus cant come!
SC is dead consistent1


----------



## HouTexs (Jul 20, 2010)

*Novice*

So would you guys prefer an adult novice (responsible enough not to trash your cars or the track!) in the class with the kids rather than short course?

At this point, I don't have near enough practice time in to be very competitive, but really don't want to run with the kids either (I don't want my car in a crash up derby any more than you guys!). In the regular SC class I would probably be just another lamb for you pros to slaughter, but would have fun doing it!

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

unfortunately i dont have an adult novice class so its your choice, some of the kids are fast!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Just run in the regular class, and follow the fast driver"s lines around. Try to mimic what they do.


----------



## rcrona (Dec 17, 2010)

My boys and I had a great time yesterday! Too bad my oldest broke a dog bone and a shock mounting bolt, so me being the good daddy I gave up my truck for him to race in the main. Wonder if we could talk M&M into carrying a few more HPI parts? Ebay here I come. Looking foward to the next race day!!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad you and the boys had a good time! Meir is not going to stock anything!! never has , never will....except for the slash, because there are so many of them!


----------



## Zach7 (Feb 5, 2011)

hey guys just a question about batteries....in the voza do you have to run 2 packs or can i just run one 4s? need a little help on battery decisions


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

if it will fit its simpler to run a single 4s, less complications and cleaner wiring.


----------



## Zach7 (Feb 5, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Some pics posted on the THRC forum.

Marcus, if you send me the results file I will post that as well.

Thanks


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool shots, thanks for posting


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

x2

Really cool to see some 2wd buggy action. I didnt think anybody still raced them. Makes me want one again!!!!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome pics Dan.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks! I was playing with an old camera and never could get the manual ISO pictures to come out. I took bunches of them that didnt even work. I finaly put the camera on Auto and got the ones I posted.
I have a new camera coming this week that is way high end. I plan on knocknig down some great photos with it.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

+1 thanks for posting them.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i will be racing SC at the next event, new Caster wont be in for a few weeks. i forgot how fun they are! i made this cool radio tray for the slash:


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I was out there this past saturday as a spectator. Looked like a lot of fun and everyone seemed really cool. I'm gonna be racing next time I get a chance, I've got a stinking wedding to go to on the next race day, so I'll have to catch the next one a month away. I'm going to do some practicing in the meantime, planning to make it out this saturday to test my new setup. I also mentioned it to a buddy of mine and he is ready to give racing a try.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry I missed you Ranger, you should have introduced yourself. I was the bald dude calling some of the races.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> i will be racing SC at the next event, new Caster wont be in for a few weeks. i forgot how fun they are! i made this cool radio tray for the slash:


I need to get a SC now. That slash looks pretty worn. Where did you get it?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nick, wait and get the Losi that is coming out.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

or the SC10 4x4


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I forgot......you're an associated man.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow...looks way overly complicated


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> Wow...looks way overly complicated


LOL.......that was the first thing that came to my mind when I saw it.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Dont be hatin, lol. Not any worse than my XX4.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

CV..I've been looking at pics of these new SC's coming out. I don't see where they are any more 1/8 scale like then what we have now.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> CV..I've been looking at pics of these new SC's coming out. I don't see where they are any more 1/8 scale like then what we have now.


The Losi is going to weigh 6+ pounds.......that is very 1/8 scale-like to me.

Or is that not what you meant?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Yea the losi 4x4 is a scaled down 1/8:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I think the Slash is around 5.5 lbs or so itself. Just looking at the pics I don't see where the Losi is all that different. If the Losi is going to be 1 lbs more I'd say that's not good for the truck.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

A little more weight on these trucks is going to help them fly better and get more traction.

Compare that picture of the Losi to their 1/8 buggy.......it is basically the front and rear of the 1/8 buggy bolted on to a different chassis, with cheaper shocks, and slightly shorter arms. That's going to kill the slash in a side by side comparison.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The Ofna weighs in more than the Slash. I don't see you needing an 8th scale motor unless you just want one. I think everyone is leaning towrds the 550s. Especially since mfg's are devoting a product line for them.


It just comes to the driver as everything else does. Wether they will beat the cars already out. It may lead to some update packages for the older ones. Like the Tim Bump chassis for the Ofna.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

To me the Associated looks more like a touring car converted to a SC.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> A little more weight on these trucks is going to help them fly better and get more traction.
> 
> Compare that picture of the Losi to their 1/8 buggy.......it is basically the front and rear of the 1/8 buggy bolted on to a different chassis, with cheaper shocks, and slightly shorter arms. That's going to kill the slash in a side by side comparison.


Still running the same tires? I'm not sure I agree with you there.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> A little more weight on these trucks is going to help them fly better and get more traction.
> 
> Compare that picture of the Losi to their 1/8 buggy.......it is basically the front and rear of the 1/8 buggy bolted on to a different chassis, with cheaper shocks, and slightly shorter arms. That's going to kill the slash in a side by side comparison.


IMO, weight will not help these trucks. I keep mine good and light....2s...SC motor ect... Until we hit on the track the weight wont be an advantage. Not very many folks have motored past the old ugle orange thing!

my .02


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Articles/Article.aspx?ArticleID=2224

I have to say, I am liking the looks of the Losi. But 6.75 lbs...holy cow.

They even say the truck was designed for 10th scale electronics and 2s packs.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I will admit that it's all speculation and opinion at this point, but my observation from having the Ofna and the Slash and racing both of them, is that they could stand some more weight while in the air and rough stuff, and some beefier parts for durability. 

Guff, you trying to talk yourself into a Slash 4x4 or something?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I will admit that it's all speculation and opinion at this point, but my observation from having the Ofna and the Slash and racing both of them, is that they could stand some more weight while in the air and rough stuff, and some beefier parts for durability.
> 
> Guff, you trying to talk yourself into a Slash 4x4 or something?


I have a Slash 4x4


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Willy & Guff........you guys gonna come to the river this weekend? Bringing the SC?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Thinking about it CV


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

i will have mine.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

CV....what did you break on ur ofna?

I have only broken an a-arm here an there. I just replaced the rear uprights last weekend, but they were 1.5 yrs old. You know...I drive the **** out of that truck!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I haven't broken a thing on my 4x4 Slash. The only thing that ever went on my 2wd was the spur gear.

Honestly I'm VERY impressed by the durability of the Slash.

Out at Randy's hobbies a Slash was ran over by a pick up truck, the only thing broken were the wheels.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I've had two slash 4x4's, and the only thing I've ever broken were the RTR shocks. My current slash is the platinum/ultimate and it's not had an issue yet.

The Ofna broke: shock shaft, front arm (twice), body mounts, shock towers (twice). In it's defense, there was some kind of issue I could never get figured out and when it would come off of a jump it would pitch the rear end over and flip over and land on its lid......that's where most of the damage occured. I tried every freakin' setting I could and could never get it fixed. The only conclusion that I could come to is that the stock shocks were not suitable for the weight of an 1/8 ESC/Motor/Battery.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Guff.........stop thinking about and get your arse out there this weekend. You have no idea how much fun you're going to have!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The thing that I noticed on Willy's is that he changed shocks to some he had laying around. The shocks on the OFNA are attrocious. They suck...you know what.

I drilled my out and they help a little but, the stock shocks alone are awful. You have to change you driving style to get it to pitch almost right off jumps. I think the fluid transfer in the shocks are not where they should be and it creates the issue. It would be nice if they had an easy upgrade for them that didnt cost you $100. 

I have an old set of shocks that would work but, not enough for four corners. 
If I had the extra money and I would go with the Losi. The AE looks like it would have an advantage on the turns being it's so narrow. 

If I didnt have plans on getting the new Losi 2wd buggy I would pick up that Losi.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Guff and Wily good run at M&M. I owe u one Wily!

LOL Randell!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Whats up Randell? you running somewhere this weekend?im gonna run with you guys in SC for a while til the new Caster buggy comes out which will be about a mth or so. its my main intention to run Wily down on a straightaway!! where is the info on the race this weekend? directions and such.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Marcus, come race at the River Track this weekend!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

never been there and the website does not work. where in the hell is it!! schedule etc etc. i may be able to pull it off if its not on the other side of Texas!!

BTW i never got that email.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

BIG DOE said:


> Hey Guff and Wily good run at M&M. I owe u one Wily!
> 
> LOL Randell!


Thanks man! I got a good run out of that corner and pulled back and held on.... and it stuck.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Mantisworx said:


> its my main intention to run Wily down on a straightaway!!


Bring it! Man, should i paint a big target on my truck? lol!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

the neon orange is good enough, all i gotta do is shoot for the glowing spot on the track!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

See if this works:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...-95.589638&sspn=0.054116,0.10952&ie=UTF8&z=14


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

holy ****, no wonder you guys are camping out its a two hour drive!! im gonna have to pass on that one , i have to travel with kids!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It's not that bad.....it's right at an hour from M&M.

Plus, kids LOVE the river track.....it's a huge place for them to play during the race day.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

results posted:
http://teamhoustonradiocontrol.yuku.com/topic/1248/M-M-Off-Road-February-12-2011


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Marcus -

Next time we race ask Meir about the printer. He has a small model that can easily be carried out (USB) to print out results. I think it would make things a bit easier and I know some of the racers wanted to know where they finished and look at lap times.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

register at mylaps. Cool feature. you can log on from your phone and check your lap times right there. works for practice too


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the next race..Wish i could have made the last one but at the last min my wife remembered we had plans.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> I'm looking forward to the next race..Wish i could have made the last one but at the last min my wife remembered we had plans.


Try this Phil...

I'm going racing woman, now go make me a sandwich.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Knuckle sandwich!

You gonna make HARC this weekend Guff? The e-buggy sportsman class is looking good! Bring that buggy out.


----------

